# Natural Forum?



## Bublin (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone think there should be a forum just for Natural hair issues?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Does anyone think there should be a forum just for Natural hair issues?


 
i like that idea, very useful and easier to find the specific info!


----------



## Cocoa21 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm transitioning but it sounds good to me.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think so...but I doubt it will ever happen here


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it is a good idea because there are at least 25 questions a day relating to natural hair. I think this board is super diverse but I also understand that if they make a natural section that someone will say but what about a 3b section, what about a section for short hair only, what about a section for bra-strap only. Bottom line is it will be very hard to satisfy all of us at once BUT please consider a natural section What can I say...I am biased lol!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 28, 2008)

MeWantLongHair said:


> I think it is a good idea because there are at least 25 questions a day relating to natural hair. I think this board is super diverse but I also understand that if they make a natural section that someone will say but what about a 3b section, what about a section for short hair only, what about a section for bra-strap only. Bottom line is it will be very hard to satisfy all of us at once BUT please consider a natural section What can I say...I am biased lol!


 
 there sweetie,

I just wanted to say that I love your hair :lovedrool::lovedrool:!  May I ask what you asked your barber for in the bottom picture on the left? I want this exact cut .

Again, your hair is AWESOME :Flahsssss!!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to be against and feel like it would bring a lot of division to the board....but lately I've been looking for natural threads and it would be nice if they were all in one section.

soooo...I'm all for it!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 28, 2008)

i hope they make one, even a temporary one just to see how it goes, they made a temporary politics forum, so hey, you neva know.


----------



## Opalsunset (Feb 28, 2008)

That does sound like a great idea!  I would love to see that in the near future.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Feb 29, 2008)

Ummmmmm add me to that list!! Puuuuhhhhhhhhleasseeeeeeeee "on knees begging" can we have one??? Purrrrrrrrrrrrrty pleaseeeeeeeee? Don't ya'll talk about me begging neither!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Feb 29, 2008)

Naturals on this forum have been requesting this for a LONG time now.  And up to now we still have not been granted this VERY much needed request.  It's obvious they are not even considering it.  It a shame though because it is REALLY needed!!!  Finding information about natural hair, routines, etc is the HARDEST thing to search for with our search engine.  

I would love to keep hope that maybe one day the mods will take it into consideration...


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 29, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't like this idea? I find that having everything together helps me learn a lot - I think that the natural sisters have a lot to share with the relaxed ones, and the relaxed sisters have a lot to share with the natural ones, and splitting those two groups apart by giving the naturals their own forum...... *shrug* I dunno. 

But then, I've learned a LOT about my hair from white women, indian women, relaxed women, dreaded women, bald-headed women, etc, etc, etc..... 

My 2cents....


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it would be nice.


----------



## Buttercreme (Mar 10, 2008)

I have been thinking about this too for the past couple of months.
Lately it seems as if naturals are increasing


----------



## Maynard (Mar 10, 2008)

Uhm.

Bev said no.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=138993


----------



## Country gal (Mar 10, 2008)

I like have the natural threads in the hair discussion. Some of the products I used with relaxed hair, I still use on my natural hair. I have been natural for a couple of years so have natural and relaxed topics in one forum has never been an issue for me.


----------



## Country gal (Mar 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like this idea? I find that having everything together helps me learn a lot - I think that the natural sisters have a lot to share with the relaxed ones, and the relaxed sisters have a lot to share with the natural ones, and splitting those two groups apart by giving the naturals their own forum...... *shrug* I dunno.
> 
> But then, I've learned a LOT about my hair from white women, indian women, relaxed women, dreaded women, bald-headed women, etc, etc, etc.....
> 
> My 2cents....



I agree. I have been able to transition into natural hair and maintain it with the current hair forum. I learn a lot from everyone too.


----------

